# TYE flexible unit planter



## harrisonkats (Jan 7, 2015)

dose any one own or have used this type of a planter 
how would you rate it on a 1-10 scale
can you help with set up and use 
it is a 1980 plate less planter I have a manual if some one needs a copy


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum harrisonkats! I have no idea on your planter, but we have lots of farmers on here that will sound off before long!


----------



## harrisonkats (Jan 7, 2015)

thank you this forum real helps. 
have not put the money out ye.t it will be their. not a lot of them out their i guess .
I have not found any one that has one left. 
I listed it on 4 forums and nothing yet. 
parts would be a bugger to find


----------

